# More Microsoft



## Mike (Mar 19, 2018)

I got the information below via Email today and decided to share as it might
be useful to some people here.

Mike.


*With all the latest security features that Microsoft have built into Windows 10,
you'd hardly think it was possible for your PC to be infected with malware from
a simple hacked web page.

After all, it’s the hackers' first line of attack, so Windows should be wise to it by
now.

But unfortunately not! It turns out that both Internet Explorer and the new Edge
browser are vulnerable to a problem that allows a malicious web page to implant
a virus on your computer.

The problem affects the browser's Chakra scripting engine and could allow a malicious
web page to run any code it likes on your PC.

Luckily, Microsoft have crafted a fix for this problem and 74 other Windows bugs, just
hours before a major hacker conference was due to start in Vancouver, Canada.

The CanSecWest Pwn2Own meeting of security researchers includes a competition for
hackers and security investigators to see how fast they can compromise a Windows system.

Any of the hackers planning on using one of the 75 security problems Microsoft have now
fixed will be disappointed.

But, as a Windows user, you can at least be relieved that another bunch of problems that
put your PC at risk have been dealt with and are no longer available to crooks trying to steal
from you.

As well as the browser problems, Microsoft's latest batch of patches fix problems in Excel,
the SharePoint document sharing server, and 13 different bugs in the Windows Kernel – the
heart of the Windows operating system.

If you have automatic updates enabled, which is pretty much compulsory on Windows 10,
and the default setting on Windows 8.1 and 7, then the patches will be installed for you and
your PC will be protected.

If you don't have automatic updates enabled, you need to manually check and install the fixes.

To do so: open the Control Panel and click Windows Update.

Click Check for updates and when the new fixes are found, click on Install now. Once the update
process completes, re-boot your PC for the changes to take effect.*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2018)

Another good reason I do not use MS Browser!! I also avoid Google Search and use Bing Search....


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 19, 2018)

yeah
I got that too

made the mistake of opening the updates, and on to 'the agreement'

took a nap at about the 197th paragraph of legalese 

wunner how long I can camp at windows 7

Bing sucks (IMO)

strictly google for me, for all the misinformation I care to handle


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 19, 2018)

Yeah, I went back to Win7 after Win10 refused to recognize my printer.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 19, 2018)

I knew there was a good reason that I did not download Edge in spite of repeated requests, thanks Mike.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 19, 2018)

I thought automatic updates were not optional in Win10??   Did they change that?   This is my biggest gripe; I like to decide whether I want an update but it does not allow me to.   

I have said this before... this is my LAST Microsoft machine.   When this laptop craps out I'm going for a Mac.   I used to be a champion of Microsoft but not anymore.


----------

